

Altered Image MasterChef - zopticity
http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/sharpeyed-viewers-catch-master-chef-faking-a-huge-crowd--3229

======
alex_martin
Between this and the CG Japanese popstar it looks like we won't be able to
trust video any more than we trust digital photos now.

